# lake russell parent child hunt



## hoochman2 (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone have any areas that would be good to check. plan on taking my son to this hunt, and i wanted to do some scouting.


----------



## Mac (Sep 4, 2012)

PM coming your way


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 22, 2012)

This isnt only parent child is it? because i was really wanting to take my sister on a hunt to get her a deer.


----------



## Mac (Sep 23, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> This isnt only parent child is it? because i was really wanting to take my sister on a hunt to get her a deer.



Any kid is OK, does not have to be related.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 23, 2012)

But..........parent/child

---->mtnraider appears to be a high school football playing teenager.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 23, 2012)

Todd E said:


> But..........parent/child
> 
> ---->mtnraider appears to be a high school football playing teenager.



Nah im a college football player now 19 so i reckon i count???


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 31, 2012)

*May give this A/C a try next weekend?*

Any reports from Lake Russell?  How did the ladies hunt go?  I have been up there before, beautiful WMA and a few deer on it.


----------



## Zeus (Nov 9, 2012)

My son and I went this AM. There were 5 killed at 11:00. Would like some suggestions on spots to hunt. This is our second year going and struggling to get on some dear.  I want him to get his rita.szostak@gmail.com deer this year.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Put the orange on!


----------



## Mac (Nov 9, 2012)

Danny Leigh said:


> Put the orange on!


----------



## Zeus (Nov 10, 2012)

It's on, we were sitting together in 2 chairs. From behind us, where the road was, you couldn't see any orange because our jackets were covered by the backs of the chairs. So his jacket is hanging on the back of his chair, and I have a vest on that can be seen from the front of us.  I was a little worried about someone walking up behind us without seeing us.


----------

